# WideScreenWoT Einstellungen



## mrairworthy (16. Februar 2013)

Tag die Damen und Herren,

ich eröffne hier einen Thread, da ich Hilfe benötige, um die richtigen Einstellungen für meinen 21:9 Dell U2913WM zu finden.

Neben der Grafikeinstellung "Bildschirmauflösung" (hier wird bei mir automatisch 2560x1080 erkannt) gibt es die Möglichkeit, "Breitbild" zu verändern. Da sollte dann eigentlich 21:9 einzustellen sein, ist es aber leider nicht.

Diesbezüglich habe ich ein wenig gesucht und bin im WideScreenGamingForum auf folgenden Hinweis gestoßen:


> Edit the preference file in World of Tanks, and you can search for pref*.xml under C:/Users, and may be your pref file was in a slightly different location. Then change this line: 1.900000 to 5.333333, for 48:9 or 4.800000, for 48:10, in folder view options.


So sollte es zumindest machbar sein, eine manuelle Änderung vorzunehmen - ich finde leider nur keine Datei, die so heißt.


Zusatz: ein Freund von mir verwendet ein Multimonitor-System und spielt auf 5760x1080 - ihm wurde von WoT automatisch die Bildschirmauflösung 5760x1080 und Breitbild 5,33:1 (also ca. 5760/1080) zur Verfügung gestellt, eine Datei musste er dafür nicht ändern.

Eventuell weiß ja einer mehr und kann mir bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen.


Grüße!


----------



## freakfish (16. Februar 2013)

Bei mir befindet sich die Datei dort:

Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## mrairworthy (16. Februar 2013)

Sehr cool, danke Dir! Genau dort findet man die Datei, nur ist bei mir die komplette Ordnerstruktur "versteckt" gewesen - ist das bei Dir auch der Fall?

Zumindest habe ich jetzt in der Datei "aspectratio" in 2.33 geändert und siehe da: die Auflösung 2,33:1* wird in WoT angeboten. Perfekt, danke!


----------



## Homerclon (16. Februar 2013)

Der Ordner _AppData_ ist bei jedem Versteckt. Ist eine Standardeinstellung von Windows.


----------



## mrairworthy (16. Februar 2013)

Ärgerlich, dass das nicht im o.g. Zitat erwähnt wird.


----------

